# Calling All Aussie Lovers



## Jenna (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't do a whole lot of posting on here, mostly just looking and drooling, but I thought I'd post so I can get the advice, wisdom, opinions or what have you of people more experienced than myself.

On April 6th I will be bringing home my first puppy as a big bad adult (I'm 21). I have chosen to get an Australian Shepherd after a lot of research on breeds and breeders. I fell in love. I want to eventually train my puppy for agility and other performance events. I'm getting my puppy from Terra Blue , I'm very excited and Emmy seems to be a wonderful person as well as a wealth of knowledge.

Anyways, just wondering who else out there has an Aussie, or has had an Aussie. Would love to hear about your dogs, training tips or any other advice you'd be willing to pass along. (Yes, I am aware that Aussies are high energy dogs who need a lot of exercise and a "job" this was actually a huge draw for me)

It's not like I've never had a dog, my childhood dog, whom I've had since I was 8, resides with my parents. I could not take him away from my mother's dog and the only home he's ever known. I've just never completely done the whole puppy thing alone.

Thanks guys


----------



## shorthorsemom (Feb 4, 2013)

I highly recommend the book " what all good dogs should know" by volhard and I think the other author is Fisher (I can double check if you want) . You can google by title. Ton of information in a small book with excellent photo examples and some humor. Some obedience schools give out this book for beginnerclasses because it saves them hours on the phone. Congrats on your future aussie. Love the breed. Everything you already know and more. Don't rule out rally too. Its a do all breed. Excels if kept plenty busy. Get the book before the dog. Housebreaking tips included. Following their guidelines you can house break an 8 week old puppy. Be sure to gets crate and if you are gone all day you need someone to let pup out and exercise during the day. Best wishes.


----------



## Carolyn R (Feb 4, 2013)

Congrats! I have two mini Aussies. I don't think I could handle their energy level in a full size package. Very very smart. Well, one of ours is, the other is average. Seems the more vocal they are with various pitches of "talking" not barking, the more intelligent they are. Macy, the smarter of the two, is freakishly smart. She learned half a dozen tricks the first two weeks we had her, at 3 months of age.

She was very food motivated, Cheerios were our food of choice, low calories, low sugar. Very loyal, but socialize, socialize and socialize some more. By nature, many adore their owners but are naturally a bit standoffish to outsiders until they get to know them, and some never take to outsiders.

They are such cute puppies! Please post pics!


----------



## chandab (Feb 4, 2013)

Love Aussies. Miss mine terribly, she's been gone 3.5 years, now. I really can't remember what she was like as a puppy, but she was so smart and so loyal. I'll have another one day, but at the moment we have two dogs, so enough for us.


----------



## Jenna (Feb 4, 2013)

shorthorsemom said:


> I highly recommend the book " what all good dogs should know" by volhard and I think the other author is Fisher (I can double check if you want) . You can google by title. Ton of information in a small book with excellent photo examples and some humor. Some obedience schools give out this book for beginnerclasses because it saves them hours on the phone. Congrats on your future aussie. Love the breed. Everything you already know and more. Don't rule out rally too. Its a do all breed. Excels if kept plenty busy. Get the book before the dog. Housebreaking tips included. Following their guidelines you can house break an 8 week old puppy. Be sure to gets crate and if you are gone all day you need someone to let pup out and exercise during the day. Best wishes.


thank you! I was hoping someone would recommend a book. It's so hard to tell what's a good book just by reviews. I am def doing puppy Kindergarten and Obedience.


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't have an Australian sheperd but I've been planning to get one when I move out ever since I was 12 years old! There such lookers and good farm dogs. =)


----------



## shorthorsemom (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi just checked and the book full title is "what all good dogs should know the sensible way to train". Love this book. Can find on amazon. I like this book because it is simple and basic. Many excellent higher level great books I can recommend once you get started. This is a terrific first book. I have trained for many years and still love it as a reminder for the starter basics. Ps..its volhard and melissa Bartlett..not Fisher as I said earlier. Sorry


----------



## shorthorsemom (Feb 4, 2013)

Obedience classes are great. I typically start between 10 and 12 weeks of age in a puppy class. I take my dogs to class until they are too old to do so. When they are too old..we go to visit. My dogs love obedience and we do fun stuff all the time. Scent work..rally..tracking..obedience..agility.. love them all. I once had a tracking minpin. The sky is the limit. You will love your adventure with your new Canine partner. Bff Best friends forever.


----------



## Jenna (Feb 5, 2013)

shorthorsemom said:


> Obedience classes are great. I typically start between 10 and 12 weeks of age in a puppy class. I take my dogs to class until they are too old to do so. When they are too old..we go to visit. My dogs love obedience and we do fun stuff all the time. Scent work..rally..tracking..obedience..agility.. love them all. I once had a tracking minpin. The sky is the limit. You will love your adventure with your new Canine partner. Bff Best friends forever.


Thanks! I'm very very very excited. I've got my countdown and everything. (60 days)

Feel free to post pictures guys!


----------



## jessj (Feb 5, 2013)

Sounds like you have gotten some great advice, so I will just add a pic! This is my current foster dog "Tucker". He is a blue merle aussie with blue eyes. He is a sweetheart. He has a birth defect that affects both back legs, but he gets around fine and the vet says that he isnt in any pain. Even with his problems he still has wonderful instincts and loves to "help" with our horses. I have really got to get him adopted out...I'm getting too attached!


----------



## Jenna (Feb 5, 2013)

he's adorable! you should just keep him  hahah


----------



## jessj (Feb 6, 2013)

Would love to keep Tucker, but adopting him out makes a space for another foster dog...wich means saving another life!


----------



## Jenna (Feb 6, 2013)

True haha pros and cons I guess


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Feb 7, 2013)

I love aussies. I was a certified cat person,,,, until I got Cassidy.. now I love both equally! She is a 20 mini aussie. She is kinda stand offish with people but she is so smart. SO worth it. My husband said she is the perfect amount of high energy fun dog/ mushy lap dog. She gives hugs... LOVE her! I looked in to mini aussies for months before I committed to them. Crate training is a must when you are not around. They learn bad habits as quick as good. Then it is hard to unteach them


----------



## sfmini (Feb 7, 2013)

I had a regular and now a mini Aussie. I love them but am done with them. Wrapped too tight, high energy doesn't begin to describe them.

It is VERY important that the dog has a job that burns a lot of energy or they will make up a job you might not like. Obedience, herding, agility, jogging.

Being set up with a safe outdoor area where the dog and buddies can play all day helps too.


----------



## Jenna (Feb 8, 2013)

Jody,

I def plan on doing agility and obedience if not more! I'm looking for a partner to have fun being active with.

I'm so excited! 57 days!


----------



## RescueMini (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey!

I have five full size Aussies. At one point we have had eleven! Aussies are genetically programmed to be herding dogs, so if something runs away from them they will go after it and try to herd it. All of our dogs have access to a huge fenced in yard that they can go run in anytime they want. (Yes, they all live in the house, and they shed. A lot. Make sure you brush your Aussie a lot to try and minimize the shedding!) One of our dogs literally made a track around our house and some trees along the fence line. As soon as we let him out he runs on his track. All of our dogs except for our 12 year old black tri female love to run and play. She still tries to join in but old age tends to stop her. Aussies are super fun dogs to have, but as others have said, make sure you give them a job to do or at least find some way to let them burn off energy. Ours absolutely love agility and stock dog trials. They are also extremely loyal dogs and will usually be protective of 'their land.' Ours are that way, but once they are off the farm (or if we tell them that the person who is visiting is ok) they are super friendly. Right now my Aussie is laying across my lap as I type this. She seems to think that she is a little lap dog! You can't go wrong with these guys. I can't wait to see pictures! If you have any questions, feel free to send me a message. My family has many years of breeding, training, and showing experiences with Aussies. One of ours is even in the ASCA Hall of Fame.





Best wishes!


----------



## Jenna (Feb 18, 2013)

Anyone else?


----------



## circlesinthesand (Feb 18, 2013)

I have 2, both do agility when 'mom' has the money & time to go, one works stock, the other plots to rule the world, lol. They LOVE hiking and exploring and are great dogs. I love the breed and would love another but my hubby is set on getting a Malinois as our next pup.

My pretty girl this week with the wind in her ears, lol. I tried to get them with them straight up but it didn't happen, lol






and my boy after stealing the squirrel from me because he was tired and wanted to quit playing fetch, lol...he goes hide on the back steps






And all of my loves, but I cut hubby out of the pic because he'd kick my butt from here to Sunday for showing his face on the internet


----------



## chandab (Feb 18, 2013)

circlesinthesand said:


> I have 2, both do agility when 'mom' has the money & time to go, one works stock, the other plots to rule the world, lol. They LOVE hiking and exploring and are great dogs. I love the breed and would love another but my hubby is set on getting a Malinois as our next pup.
> 
> My pretty girl this week with the wind in her ears, lol. I tried to get them with them straight up but it didn't happen, lol
> 
> ...


Beautiful dogs.

My hubby would probably do the same if I posted his pic.


----------



## JennyB (Feb 21, 2013)

My husband Mel raised standard Aussie's for 20-years and wouldn't think of getting another breed. I have also had one and they can be wonderful dogs, good with kids and fun to play with. Very smart and they love to talk in their very own special language. We still have one Aussie left and she is a 12-year-old and had many top puppies for Mel. They live a long time and are tough dogs. A breed that will be your best friend. Good luck with your new puppy




I love puppies, but we have decided that we are not going to get any more dogs after the 2 we have pass because it's just so darn heart-breaking to loose them............Expose her to everything, take her with you everywhere you go and throughly ENJOY her...she will LOVE you forever!





Many Blessings,

Jenny


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 26, 2013)

My first dog was half, and half Border Collie. What a wonderful dog he was! And yes, high energy but not to the point of 'no stop signs', LOL I had a purebred female for a while that was a great dog- great watch dog but a sweetheart with the family. I will be getting another this summer.... half Mini Aussie and half BC. I have a purebred BC now. Love them all!! Very smart, great companions, working dogs, family dogs and watch dogs.


----------



## Jenna (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm getting so excited. I go to Massachusetts this weekend to meet the litter


----------

